

Raspbmc hits final - jameswyse
http://www.raspbmc.com/2013/02/raspbmc-hits-final/

======
jameswyse
I ordered my first raspberry pi recently, hoping it will be delivered soon!

Any opinions on openelec vs raspbmc?

